

Designing User Interfaces for Your Mother - vpj
https://medium.com/@TGines/designing-user-interfaces-for-your-mother-dd45ec50f7b0

======
SixSigma
Maybe, maybe not.

Would you design an Air Traffic Control console for your mother ?

